# Sick / emergency time?



## anakinskywalker (May 31, 2022)

Hi all! I am currently on a trip, and my flight was canceled due to bad weather. I am scheduled this Saturday (I am on demand) and the soonest flight is next Monday. I told my HR about my situation and told her I will call out the store that day, and that I would like to use either sick or emergency time off. I thought giving them a 5 day heads up was better then the day of, would seem like a lie as well. She told me that I wont be able to use my sick time or emergency, but I have 30 hours of sick time and 80 hours of emergency so I’m not understanding this at all. I am entitled to that, am I not?


----------



## Hal (May 31, 2022)

So emergency time is solely for Covid use. Sick time can be a pain if youre too honest with HR or your leader.

General rule of thumb if you're using your sick time just call in and say you're sick or just that you're going to be out and need to use sick time. Don't give anymore details than that. The most your leader can say after the fact is "hey you missed work the other day is everything alright....okay......" they will not dig in to deep.

Less is more when it comes to HR sometimes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2022)

You are entitled to sick time for when you’re sick. A flight being delayed is not sick. By using sick time, in most states, you’re saying youre sick under the penalty of perjury. As Hal said emergency is for COVID or COVID vaccine pay— it’s just called “emergency” on the paychecks.


----------



## DC Diva (Jun 4, 2022)

Hal said:


> So emergency time is solely for Covid use. Sick time can be a pain if youre too honest with HR or your leader.
> 
> General rule of thumb if you're using your sick time just call in and say you're sick or just that you're going to be out and need to use sick time. Don't give anymore details than that. The most your leader can say after the fact is "hey you missed work the other day is everything alright....okay......" they will not dig in to deep.
> 
> Less is more when it comes to HR sometimes.


Haven‘t you identified yourself as an OM? And you are encouraging someone to lie on a call in, and abuse the sick pay benefit?  If caught, that’s an automatic term.  Our building has seen TM termed for abusing sick pay and COVID leaves both.  Remember when saying you have symptoms and testing would give a free week off?  All it can take is one slip up to the wrong person, sometimes your friends aren’t real friends and will roll on you to save their own skin.


----------



## Hal (Jun 4, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Haven‘t you identified yourself as an OM? And you are encouraging someone to lie on a call in, and abuse the sick pay benefit?  If caught, that’s an automatic term.  Our building has seen TM termed for abusing sick pay and COVID leaves both.  Remember when saying you have symptoms and testing would give a free week off?  All it can take is one slip up to the wrong person, sometimes your friends aren’t real friends and will roll on you to save their own skin.


Covid don't lie about. Because you literally need to fake a covid test.

I will tell you as an OM. No one cares why you call in. Only that you call in. I've been with Target over a decade and never seen someone termed for using sick time. Second if a leader is questioning someone else on your call in, you've got bigger problems. Also as a leader you are legally not allowed to dig any deeper into a diagnosis. You would literally have to tell your leader I lied on calling in sick before anything happened. Someone else saying you faked your call-in is not enough to trigger it. And 99/100 times it won't go any deeper.

If you call in a say you're sick, I'm marking sick in mytime. Its your time. The majority of the leaders in my building from SD down are the same. We have bigger things to worry about then whether it was genuine when we have people with 500 hours accountable time.

I'm not saying lie. But you don't need to offer up everything.


----------

